# Lowe Pathfinder or G3 CCJ



## B_KLCK8 (Apr 23, 2019)

Wanted to here everyone’s opinions on these two boats in comparison.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 23, 2019)

I would check the weight on each closely. I looked at a G3 1656 CCJ a few years ago and it's a nice boat but with all the stuff it comes with, it was pretty heavy (I think 800+ lbs). I got lucky and found a used Lowe Roughneck 1652 jet tunnel that the owner had a prop motor on it for pretty cheap. My Lowe has the center console, floor and sides but it weighs around 425 compared to the G3. I sold the prop motor and found a 60/45 jet locally for the same price. The G3 has a better appearance and paint job but I couldn't justify the cost. You may want to also look at the SeaArk boats, they are tanks compared to the G3 and Lowe and the price reflects it. I would love to have a SeaArk 1660 jet tunnel but the chances of finding an inexpensive one of those is pretty slim. Are you definitely going with a new boat?

Here's my Lowe.


----------



## redrum (Apr 26, 2019)

G3 should offer .125 hull and pods.


----------



## B_KLCK8 (Apr 27, 2019)

I think Lowe is the only one who offers the .125.


----------



## redrum (Apr 29, 2019)

I'd like to see under the floor of both of them. I don't know if they have any supports welded to the floor that run from bow to stern. I think they both only have the stamped girders that go from side to side.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 30, 2019)

redrum said:


> I'd like to see under the floor of both of them. I don't know if they have any supports welded to the floor that run from bow to stern. I think they both only have the stamped girders that go from side to side.



I don't know if any manufacturer has bow to stern supports other than Edge Boats https://www.edgeduckboats.com/edge-56-series/ . I was looking at some older G3 and SeaArk brochures I have and they both have the side to side supports. G3 is shown as .1 bottom thickness and most of the SeaArks are .1 as well until you get into the longer boats that show the .125 bottom. Lowe is .1 bottom as well.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 30, 2019)

Boats are very similar. I have a G3 1656 CCJ 60/40 (It's a 2013). Great boat, needs a little more horse power but does ok. I think your deciding factor is going to be the layout of the boat. I think the fuel capacity in the G3 is less than the Lowe boats as well. I can tell you that the G3 will take a beating. I know this for a fact as I have been pretty rough on mine.


----------



## handyandy (Jun 10, 2019)

JL8Jeff said:


> redrum said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see under the floor of both of them. I don't know if they have any supports welded to the floor that run from bow to stern. I think they both only have the stamped girders that go from side to side.
> ...



I don't think many of mass producers do, but plenty of custom boat builders do. For bigger manufactures I know Excel boats have longitudinal stringers I don't know about any others. Have you considered any custom builders you might be surprised that the cost may be less or the same for a better boat than say lowe, tracker, g3 etc. Not that the mass produced ones are bad, and if you want the dealer to be close by, or know a good dealer that won't screw you on service after the sale that's half of the battle sometimes if your not one to work on it yourself.


----------

